#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Certain dangers of Ouija boards

## angeress

Ouija Boards

This link is definately not concucted by a God-botherer, it highlights the cases of real amauters dabbling with the boards for a 'laugh'.
With Ouija boards you have to be very careful which spirit is actually contacted and make sure you have a mature outlook on it.

----------


## coffeeNiK

Very informative. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I have been using my board for years and have never had a problem. I always do a banishing and then protection before I use my board, as unlike other invoking what comes in is usually lower entities if you do not respect.

----------


## coffeeNiK

> I have been using my board for years and have never had a problem. I always do a banishing and then protection before I use my board, as unlike other invoking what comes in is usually lower entities if you do not respect.


I'm sure you don't have a problem zelda. You seem to be well educated about the board and, as you mentioned....you protect yourself and know how to protect yourself.

Most people, like those stories listed above and the ones i've heard, they usually do it for no reason.

People could learn a thing or two from you.  :Wink:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Thank you.

----------


## coffeeNiK

You're very welcome...

----------


## Tanemis

Good link! I've never used a Ouija board before. I read on that site that you usually need 2 people to "operate" the board but is it necessary? Has anyone on this board had any interesting situations with board like in the testimonial section of the link?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I never use another person.

----------


## coffeeNiK

Lol, whoa She-Devil....you really got a whole batch of lucky there.
Let's try not to do that again? lol....

---
I admit though I am a bit afraid of using a board. Not because of communicating with entities. Like I mentioned before I'm doing that almost daily now...
however, I am afraid of letting something onto my side which I cannot deal with.

----------


## MrVoodoo

Has the link changed?

It seemed to take me to a more general Ouija boards link page.

Either that or I'm being stupid (more than possible).

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Probably. It was posted some time last year so you know the internet being what it is it is highly likely that it has changed or the format has changed.

----------


## DeclaredInsane

I saw a video that proved that ouija boards are fake. They set up an experiment by placing cardboard disc between the glass and the practitioners hands. If the discs trailed behind the glass then it was the glass that moved by itself. If the discs trailed behind the practitioners hands then it was the practitioner consciously or unconsciously moving the glass. And that is what happened proving that ouija boards fake, right? Actually, this is the some dumbass people who play around with ouija boards and don't understand the first thing about magick or at least how to use it safely. Of course it's the practitioner moving the glass but not on his own accord. Ouija boards are like a type of medium allowing the spirit access to the person and then communicating using the board. So the right thing to do as someone posted is to cleanse, protection and banishing, and if you really serious about it make contact with your guides first so that they can alert you if something is not right. 

Man , these people just crack me up (lol), they haven't proven that ouija boards are fake, they just proven that they are ignorant dumb-asses lol.

----------

